# Bridgeport fine tune pulley



## Mgdoug3 (Jan 28, 2021)

I bought a Bridgeport M mill and Leblond 17x54 lathe last week.  I've had a Clausing 4914 lathe for just over a year now.  I know how to use a lathe but a mill is still new to me.  

My plastic pulley/handle was cracked and I figured it wouldn't be long until it was completely broken.  I had a 5" round bar of aluminum and decided to use it.  The original handle was a little under 6.  I had some larger steel bars but wanted to go with aluminum since I don't have to paint it and won't rust.  

I started the project on the Leblond lathe and it took a while to turn it down enough.  I don't have a big enough parting tool for the lathe so I put it in the band saw and left a little extra so I could play on the mill. 

I trammed the mill yesterday and by looking at the patterns, I have it trammed just right.  I used the mill to drill a hole for the roll pin.  My big drill press doesn't hold small drill bits and the piece would be clumsy to hold in my little drill press.  

It was a fun project to do but it took longer than expected.  I had a lot of material to remove and my bandsaw isn't fast.  Overall I'm happy with the results.  It's definitely better than having a cracked handle.


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Jan 28, 2021)

Nice looking & functional.


----------



## brino (Jan 28, 2021)

It looks great.

Congratulations on the "new" machines.

-brino


----------

